# simply coffee shops



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi, Does anyone have any experience of http://www.simplycoffeeshops.co.uk/ Or can recommend designer fitters for coffee shops?


----------



## bdt (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Chris

I suppose it depends where in the country you're based but I'd recommend just googling shopfitters in you area. Most of them with websites will have pics of their portfolio of work and you can maybe get an idea of ones who have experience with coffee shops/restaurants, etc.

I read in the local paper here in Dundee last week that a local firm got the contract to fit out two new Starbucks down in London in time that plan to open in time for the Olympics. I may get a quote from them for my own shopfit but to be honest I don't expect their services to come cheaply!


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for your reply! Im very unsure which direction to take...I have many graphic designer friends, so getting a brand does not worry me....It's the order I need to plan the shop, get a counter design etc.....Do I go to a shopfitter for this or do I get a freelance architect to design a plan...after looking on contract furniture sites I realise that they often work with the design company to get the furniture right...All the shopfitting companies I have found so far come nowhere close to the trendy coffee bars we see in london.

I know I will pay a hell of a lot more using a company rather than a freelancer!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Espresso Solutions is a bespoke organisation that can help you design, set up and manage your coffee operation. Every angle is covered from drinks menu to suppliers and from staff training & development to marketing and on-going support. Check them out here......http://espressosolutions.blogspot.com . Also, I have a great offer on for kitting out cafes at the mo! http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Special-Offers.html

Andy


----------



## finky (May 29, 2012)

I have had experience of Simply and cannot recommend them. Please PM me for details.


----------

